# Conexión simultánea horno-vitrocerámica



## koller79 (Ene 31, 2007)

Tengo en la cocina una toma con 3 cables: fase, neutro y tierra con regleta preparada para conectar horno y vitro. Mi dudas son:
1) Puedo conectar simultáneamente cables del horno y vitro en los orificios correspondientes, es decir, fase horno+fase vitro a fase "cocina", etc...
2) Si el horno o vitro no tienen cable de toma tierra, hay que desconectar de la regleta la toma de tierra de la "cocina", o se deja tal como está?

Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Ene 31, 2007)

Naturalmente.
Tan sólo recuerda que tienes que usar un enchufe de 25A o conectar con la regleta de conexión. La toma tierra que tengas, conetalas.
Saludos


----------

